# Tommy Kaira R (R34)



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

Cool video I came across of the very rare Tommy Kaira R R34 GT-R.

Some info taken from YouTube:

_This is the one and only "Tommy Kaira R" year 2000 V-spec GTR R34, number 79 out of 100 in the world. 
The car has at least 558kw(800ps) under the bonnet. Mr. Tomita and Mr. Kaira built a legendary brand over many decades known as Tommy Kaira...

...Apart from all the genuine Tommy Kaira factory complete built standard (body kits, wide fenders, rear spoiler, inter-cooler, digital indicator system, engine works)... It also has,

HKS 2.8L Stroker Kit Step 2,
HKS intake system,
HKS F-con V-pro computer,
HKS EVC system,
Apexi RSM system,
Trust - GReddy T517z turbo x 2,
Trust turbo back full titanium exhaust system,
OHLINS full adjustable coilovers,
NISMO control arms
etc...
_







Love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Can't be that old, TE37SLs are fairly recent?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Not a fan of the rear spoiler, but the rest is awesome! Sounds fantastic


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

beautiful :bowdown1:


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

Sounds awesome but that "kit" is god awefull only body changes that should be done to a GTR is the ztune kit. 

Neil.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

like most TK body changes, that is a brave man


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I think that looks better than a Z-Tune to my eye. Not sure about the wing but then again I'm not too keen on the OEM item either.

The dash is a cool idea too.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

It is different and not my taste..


Terje.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Its just too much for my taste. I like Tommy Kaira cars but not this one. The spoiler is just out of place.


----------



## F34RLS (Apr 10, 2011)

Its for sale for $100 000 AUD in Australia.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That looks like one very sorted and looked after GTR.


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> Can't be that old, TE37SLs are fairly recent?


...he changed the wheels :sadwavey:


----------



## will0208 (Mar 6, 2012)

not so much fan, especially feeling bad about the front bumper. Too different from the original look.


----------



## Callon (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## hwchan (Jun 15, 2004)

eye popping


----------



## skylineman34 (Dec 14, 2012)

*mates car*



F34RLS said:


> Its for sale for $100 000 AUD in Australia.


This is my Mates car! its so nice.....still hasnt sold it. He going to keep it now.


----------

